# Honda Fit- the ultimate compact bike hauler??



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

I am looking to buy a new car. I currently have a Ford F-150 4x4 and have enjoyed it's spacious size and versatility for 11 years. I regularly haul 5 riders and bikes up to the trails, and can camp for weeks out of it. I can haul landscape supplies, wood, etc. However, it's also my daily commuter, and more commonly, my solo or 2 man mtb vehicle.

I plan on keeping the truck as a 2nd vehicle, but with gas prices rising, more city driving, and less big ass camping trips, I am looking to buy a small and economical car.

There are a few demands I have for my new car.

First, I need to be able to haul my dog around in comfort.

Second, I need to be able to fit 2 bikes, gear, and 2 people in it. (I will probably get a rack at some point, but I need the security of locking the bikes inside, where they can't be stolen.)

So after spending a few months online researching cars, I am looking at the Toyota Matrix/Pontiac Vibe and the Honda Fit. The Honda Fit seems better in every category except style, but both cars are pretty ugly (Eye of the Beholder) and the Fit seems like a much better bike hauler, and maybe even possible to sleep inside laying flat!! The Fit gets 33/38mpg, and has tons of space for a small car, due to flat folding seats, and a few special tricks that the seats can pull.

Not sure if you know much about the Fit, so here's a link to Edmunds.com, and to the Honda website. The Fit has been sold for 5 or so years internationally as the Honda Jazz, and was just brought to the US in 2006.

http://www.edmunds.com/new/2007/honda/fit/100692874/researchlanding.html

http://automobiles.honda.com/models/fit_modes.asp?ModelName=Fit

Check out the "magic seats" on the Honda page. In "Tall mode" the back seats fold up like stadium chairs, and you can supposedly put bikes in the back seat with the front wheels off. You still have lotsa room in the back to put your gear.

In "Long mode" you can lay the passenger seats down flat, and make a 7'10" sleeping platform, or haul wood, surfboards, etc.

So the problem is that the Fit is a new car, and hard to find still. My local dealer (small town Oregon) has only seen 4 of them in 6 months, so if I want it, i have to drive 100 miles to test one.

Does anyone have one? Can you verify how well bikes fit in them? I have searched long and far, and found only one pic of a bike (on Honda's webpage, interior gallery) and the bike looks like it barely fits, and it may be a kids bike!
If 2 bikes won't fit, then no Fit for me, so I hope someone has experience with one already. I found Jisch on MTBR has one, and I've emailed him for info, so if I get the answer, I'll post it here.

Thanks, and feel free to throw out other ideas, or opinions.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

If I were to get a compact car, it would be a Fit. A couple friends have them, and they are nice. Unfortunately, they're not mountain biking friends. I did put two bikes in the back once, but I can't remember if I had to take the front wheels off. I may have also had to lower the seat on one of the bikes.

I test drove a Fit and a Scion Xa on the same day (actually within a few minutes of eachother), and the Fit made the Xa feel like a 10 year-old POS (it was a nearly new demo, too!).

As the Honda ad slogan says, "The Fit Is Go!"

Oh, and get the Sport with the automatic transmission. Those paddle shifters are fun!


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

I,ve had my Honda Jazz for a couple of years and it is great, I slept in the back once waiting for my bike to be built up, I had a towhitch fitted and use a Thule carrier. It's great when the seats are down in the back. In the UK it's not the one people use for MTB's though. They tend to get Citroen Berlingo's.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

For those that don't know, the Jazz is the name of the Fit in other countries. But although the body styling appears the same, the US Fit is significantly different than the Jazz.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Blaster1200 said:


> As the Honda ad slogan says, "The Fit Is Go!"
> 
> Oh, and get the Sport with the automatic transmission. Those paddle shifters are fun!


Yeah, I definitely want the paddle shifters. "Best of both worlds" but really, as lazy as I am, it will only come in handy on big hills, and when passing on narrow roads.

Still waiting for verification of the actual interior bike holding capacity. I'll try to hunt down Jisch.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Blaster1200 said:


> For those that don't know, the Jazz is the name of the Fit in other countries. But although the body styling appears the same, the US Fit is significantly different than the Jazz.


Same car just diferent specs.

Although its big enough you could get two side by side in the back diferent ends in firsta and watch the bars are protected from the glass windows.


----------



## ODDSOX (Nov 23, 2006)

check out www.xrack3.co.uk these guys in the UK have it nailed.
e mail [email protected]
The Greenest transport system on the market.

Put it inside, you know it makes sense.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

catnash said:


> Same car just diferent specs.


I can assure you that the US Fit has a significantly revised transmission, engine, engine controls system, along with many other systems when compared with the Jazz....so says the R&D team at HGT in Japan. :thumbsup: The prior Jazz was a good vehicle, but the Fit is even better.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

The Jazz we have in the UK is made in Japan and is the 2nd gen Jazz. Even the base Jazz costs $17200. I can assure you as a family member is a Honda mechanic.:thumbsup:

http://www.honda.co.uk/car/


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

You have a PM. :thumbsup: 

Yes, the second gen Jazz is very different than the more commonly known Jazz. 

BTW, do you get the all-wheel drive Jazz in the UK? How about the one with navigation?


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

I will take a picture for you, I'm having a round trip of 300 miles soon and I'm sticking my enduro in the back rather than on my rack on the towhitch, I'll get 56mpg then instead of 46 with the hitch.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Wow, I guess yall get better quality gas than us. 46 mpg is more than the US Fit can get. I'm jealous!!

Looking froward to seeing the pics. Thanks


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

It's only the base 1.2 version, more money then on my bike...mortgage etc etc.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

catnash said:


> It's only the base 1.2 version, more money then on my bike...mortgage etc etc.


 That makes sense. Too bad they were afraid to offer a 1.2 version in the US. They must have been worried it wouldn't be able to keep up with all the leadfoot drivers on US roads.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fit...*

I own a Fit (Sasquatch - I didn't get (or deleted) your email - it probably didn't get through my filter, sorry about that).

I have a Fit and an Odyssey. I have taken only one bike trip with the Fit as it is easier to transport bikes inside the van. I'm probably not going to be the wealth of information you had hoped I would be.

The one trip I took with the Fit worked out well. I just put the rear seats down, and took the front wheel off. The bike fit perfectly standing up with the saddle all the way down. If I remember correctly I had to move the passenger seat forward a bit, but I was solo on that trip. I think a bike would also fit laying down, but I haven't tried it out.

With the rear seats down and the front tire off I think you could put a few bikes side by side in back, but I don't know if you could fit two bikes and two people in there. I do not think a bike would fit in "tall" mode. Certainly my "big" bike wouldn't fit in there.

I can say I love the car! I have a Sport automatic. The paddles are cool, perhaps I'm lazy, but I rarely use them. Its a zippy little thing. I bought this car considering that my kids are getting close to driving age, but I'm not sure that this is a good "first car" given how peppy it is and how quickly it turns.

I don't drive conservatively and I get MPG in the low 30's on the highway, high 20's around town.

John


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*More info...*

Funny how this stuff works out. I got home from a business trip last night and as I walked past the Fit, I noticed there was a bike in the back. My wife had picked up my son and his bike. He has a medium Cannondale Jeckyll and it fits fine upright with the front tire off and the seat pushed down. Its in there diagonally across with the one of the back seats folded down (the larger one). Another bike would easily fit next to his bike. I'll try and get down there and get a picture today.

Net/Net - two bikes, riders and gear would easily fit inside. A big hit bike (i.e. long wheelbase) may present more of a challenge...

John


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Jisch said:


> Net/Net - two bikes, riders and gear would easily fit inside. A big hit bike (i.e. long wheelbase) may present more of a challenge...
> 
> John


Thanks for the update. I'd love to see pics if you get a chance. I don't have any big hit bikes, so no worries about supertall forks. I

t's funny, I caught so excited about the idea of putting the bikes in front of the back seats, that I never even considered the fact that you could put the bikes in the "normal way" loading from the hatchback with the rear seats folded flat. The floor to roof distance must be pretty tall to allow bikes easily without lowering the seats.

Anyways, if anyone can post pics, I'd love to see real mountain bikes inside a Fit/Jazz.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yes*



Sasquatch said:


> I don't have any big hit bikes, so no worries about supertall forks. .... The floor to roof distance must be pretty tall to allow bikes easily without lowering the seats....Anyways, if anyone can post pics, I'd love to see real mountain bikes inside a Fit/Jazz.


I'll get some pics. I ran down just now to take some forgetting my wife had the car out (she loves that car!).

The issue with bikes in Tall mode is not the height, but the wheelbase. I think only a short wheelbase bike would fit in there (i.e. small XC bike). Even my Large Titus RX100 won't fit in Tall mode.

I read somewhere that the dimensions of the Fit are exactly the same as the old Civics, but 9" more headroom. The extra headroom really adds a lot of space on the interior making it seem bigger than it is when you're sitting in it.

I'll get those pics tonight as I'll need to take my son's bike out of there anyway.

John


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

Sasquatch said:


> Wow, I guess yall get better quality gas than us. 46 mpg is more than the US Fit can get.


Helps that our gallons are bigger.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Isaac Sibson said:


> Helps that our gallons are bigger.


Really?? I wondered that, but I mean come on, why would the same term, gallon mean two different things in 2 countries. I figured that with liters and such, you wouldn't bother to use the term gallon at all. How much is a UK gallon, 4 liters?

Alright, i went and looked it up. How silly, a UK gallon is 4.5 liters. Also pints and quarts aren't the same in US vs UK.

Here is a cut and paste regarding the measurement of liquid in UK vs US

*Most American weights and measures are the same as those in the UK, but there are a few notable exceptions. The one that most people know is the gallon, which means that other liquid measures (pint, fluid ounce etc) are also different. But the ton and the hundredweight are also different, as are the dry measures, such as the bushel.

However, some believe that American distances are also different - in fact American measures of distance/length are the same as the British.

Measuring volumes
At one time, the British gallon differed depending on what you were measuring and where you were measuring it. But, by the 19th century, two definitions had survived: the Queen Anne (or Wine) gallon, which was 231 cubic inches, and the Winchester (or Ale) gallon, of 282 cu in.

In 1824, the British abandoned both the Ale and the Wine gallons in favour of the Imperial gallon, based on the volume of 10 pounds of water (which works out at 277.41945 cu in). America, by this time, had already standardised on the Wine Gallon of 231 cubic inches (strictly speaking, this was defined as the volume of a cylinder 6 inches long and 7 inches in diamete, or, using the old approximation for pi, 231 cubic inches).

The result is that the US gallon is 83.267% of the British gallon. In more usable terms, the British gallon is about a fifth greater than the US gallon, and the US gallon is about 5/6 of the British gallon (or a little under 7 British pints)

And, yes, this has a knock-on to other liquid measures - like Britain, the US has 4 quarts, 8 pints or 32 gills in a gallon, so these measures are also smaller than in the UK. On the other hand, the Americans have 16 fluid ounces in their pint, whereas the British have 20.

The reason for his is that, in the British system, a gallon of water weighs 10lbs, or 160 ounces, and so there are 160 fluid ounces in a gallon, and 20 fluid ounces in a pint - from this, it follows that a fluid ounce of water does actually weigh an ounce.

Therefore, an American fluid ounce is greater than the British fluid ounce by about 4%, and an American flluid ounce of water doesn't weight an ounce.

Measuring dry volumes
Of course it isn't just liquids that are measured by volume. While the Imperial system allows gallons to be used as both liquid or dry measures (8 gallons = 1 bushel), the US system keeps them separate. The Americans adopted the old British Winchester Bushel for their dry measures, and this is defined as 2150.42 cu in (equivalent to 0.97 British Bushels). Like the gallon, this was not an arbitrary volume, but was based on the volume of a container of 18.5 inches diameter, and 8 inches in height.

Like the Imperial bushel, the US bushel is divided into 4 pecks, 8 gallons, 32 quarts or 64 pints - so that the US dry volumes are different in size to their liquid volumes, even though the names are the same.

So, not only are gallons different, but so are bushels, pints, and fluid ounces - and each by a different factor!*


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pictures - bike inside Fit*

Here's my son's bike in the back of the Fit. Note that the right side (40% side) rear seat is still in the up position. I'll bet you could fit three riders, bikes and gear inside. The rear seats are surprisingly comfortable.

Ah three might be a stretch, not to mention a stench on the way home 










Sorry about the whacky light trail in this one...I didn't even know my camera could do that - gotta get some good night riding pics now. 


















In order to get the bike in there, the saddle has to be well down into the bike, I had to do this when I loaded my bike in as well.

John


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for the pics John. If you ever use the bike to haul 2 adults and their MTB's I'd love to see a pic of the fully loaded car. But you have confirmed what I need to know, that it will work. Thanks again, Sasquatch


----------



## Thrice (Feb 9, 2007)

Have you looked at the Kia Spectra5 More power better warranty with just a slight hit in mpg.
More passenger room slightly less cargo room.
http://automobiles.honda.com/tools/compare/results_overview.aspx?ModelName=Fit&ModelYear=2007&AICGroupNum=4796&RURL=http%3a%2f%2fautomobiles.honda.com%2fmodels%2fexterior_gallery.asp%3fModelName%3dFit&AICNum1=19022&LastState=%2Ftools%2Fcompare%2Fselect_competitor_custom_change.aspx%3FModelName%3DFit%26ModelYear%3D2007%26AICGroupNum%3D4796%26RURL%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fautomobiles.honda.com%252fmodels%252fexterior_gallery.asp%253fModelName%253dFit%26AICNum1%3D19022%26LastState%3D%26AICNum2%3D18891%26AICNum3%3D17021%26AICNum4%3D19525%26Change%3D1&AICNum2=18891&AICNum3=17021&AICNum4=19525&Change=&Filter=&Mode=&Photo=


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

A Kia? I'd buy a 10 year old Honda before buying a Kia. That warranty doesn't do much to make you feel better when your car is broken down in the middle of nowhere. Ever notice the resale value of Kias? There's a reason it's so low.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Blaster1200 said:


> A Kia? I'd buy a 10 year old Honda before buying a Kia. That warranty doesn't do much to make you feel better when your car is broken down in the middle of nowhere. Ever notice the resale value of Kias? There's a reason it's so low.


You got it right.

I do like the way the Kia wagon looks, but don't trust the brand. If Honda sold the spectra wagon, I'd look closer at it, but I'm not even considering the Kia, or the Suzuki wagon. Resale isn't too big an issue, as I plan on driving it into the ground, but that's exactly why I chose Honda. They last forever. I agree that when traveling off the beaten path, breaking down sucks, and a warranty won't keep you from breaking down.


----------



## Thrice (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah right after I wrote that I took it for a test drive... I was not impressed.
I took the fit for a ride as well, much better car. You can not lay down flat in it, just recline.
Not a car for me though. I can't get over the looks and I need a bit more power.
I am leaning towards a scion Tc and just putting a rack on the roof.
I took a 2006 Nissan sentra SE-R spec V out today too and while it's looks are dated it sure was fun to drive.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Thrice said:


> Yeah right after I wrote that I took it for a test drive... I was not impressed.
> I took the fit for a ride as well, much better car. You can not lay down flat in it, just recline.
> Not a car for me though. I can't get over the looks and I need a bit more power.
> I am leaning towards a scion Tc and just putting a rack on the roof.
> I took a 2006 Nissan sentra SE-R spec V out today too and while it's looks are dated it sure was fun to drive.


Let me know when you make up your mind. I'd like to know what you chose.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Jisch said:


> I'll get some pics. I ran down just now to take some forgetting my wife had the car out (she loves that car!).
> 
> The issue with bikes in Tall mode is not the height, but the wheelbase. I think only a short wheelbase bike would fit in there (i.e. small XC bike). Even my Large Titus RX100 won't fit in Tall mode.
> 
> ...


That's weird, A couple months ago I was about to buy a Fit (my Subie needed major $$ worth of work, that I didn't think was worth it - thought I was going to have to buy a car with about a day to shop since the outback didn't even move. Turned out Subaru half covered it, even though the car was out of warranty so I didn't need a new car). I brought my ARC to the dealer to make sure it would fit [so to speak]. It's a size L, went in "tall" mode with the front wheel off no prob. Really nice to put a bike in and still have the trunk area available. I'd love to be able to have a cooler in the tailgate as my "pit" for 12/24hr type events, while still transporting the bike inside.

I really liked the paddle shifters too, I've always driven manuals, but the paddles did everything I like about a stick while still being able to do things like creep forward at an intersection (and drink coffee on my way to work if need be).

you are really only getting high 20s mpg? That blows away my main justification for thinking about a new car. I'm getting 25-26 in my outback, which is a lot bigger.

That and the snow/ice storm last week made me realize that I really do want AWD.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Joules, it's good to hear that you could fit a bike in using the "tall" mode. Hopefully it'll work for me also. 

I wonder about Jisch's milage figure. I have read that a few folks complain about low milage, but most average in the low 30's. 

I agree that if they don't get better milage than a Subie, something's wrong. I don't see alot of snow around my home, but I like to snowboard, and have to drive over a pass to get to the resort. Subie's AWD would be awesome, but they keep getting more pricy, and I can't really afford a Subie. 
The cheapest small AWD car is the Suzuki Aerio. It's priced similar to the Fit, but I don't trust Suzuki. I used to drive a Grand Vitara at work, and it was slow and didn't drive well. Plus, I don't trust the brand reliabitly.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

The thing I keep thinking, granted a new car is a ways off now, is that with the $3k IMBA discount on Subies, is an Impreza Outback isn't _that_ much more than the Fit. Subaru scored some major points with me on that incident I mentioned above too. Since I've had the Subie I've never dug out from snow - it took me an hour to get my wife's car clear last week (where I just put mine in gear and drove off, here's was totally stuck). Maybe I'm just paranoid but I figure it's a good idea to have at least one AWD car in case there's a snowstorm and we have an emergency like if we run out of beer or someone gets hurt and has to go to the hospital or something.

But I really like the interior of the Fit, and the paddle shifters. Published MPG is like 34 highway, compared to an Impreza's 28. I'm well aware that EPA fuel economy tests aren't... reality-based; still both our current cars get pretty close. I wonder if it's a break-in type thing?

I agree about Suzuki reliability, doubly so when talking about AWD - a technology they haven't been working with long (and that has a lot that could go wrong). One of the reasons I got my Subie is that I see so many really old ones on the road. If you want reliability though, Honda is definately where it's at.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

On an entertaining note, AWD Fits with navigations systems are available in Japan. Anyone want to bring one over?


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Blaster1200 said:


> On an entertaining note, AWD Fits with navigations systems are available in Japan. Anyone want to bring one over?


Damn! That's the car I want. Wonder if they'll be on the US market in a couple years. I can make my current car last that long. 
I've had this crazy debate, basically concluded that I wanted a cross between an Outback sport and a Fit (and had been trying to figure out a way to semi-permanently mount a GPS so it looked nice, as neither have that as an option).

I don't suppose these Japan fits look more like the Subie too? [just wishful thinking - I don' t think I'd ever really choose a car based on looks, but the black/gray Subie looks sharp].


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

The Japan fits look pretty much the same as our Fits.
But considering that navi is currently even in the Civic models, perhaps it may show up in a Fit sometime in the future, but we'll have to wait and see what the next generation of Fits look like.

Here's a pic I took of one in 2005 in Ueno. This first generation did look a bit different.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Alright, I finally put down a deposit on a Fit.  

They are really hard to find around here, so I could either pay a $2000 markup and get one in a few days, or wait 4-6 weeks, and pay MSRP. I am cheap, and patient (not really) so I put down a deposit on a 2007 Honda Fit Sport automatic in Dark Silver. It will be built April 11, and should be delivered early May. 

Just in time for a road trip to Moab. I'll be installing a hitch rack, and loading the bikes and gear for two riders to spend a week camping in Southern Utah and riding. it'll be a good test.:thumbsup: 

I'll report here with my results.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

Sasquatch said:


> I'll be installing a hitch rack, and loading the bikes and gear for two riders to spend a week camping in Southern Utah and riding. it'll be a good test.:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll report here with my results.


please do. The Fit is high on my list too (although I am too cheap/love not having a car payment) and I'd like to hear how the hitch rack works out. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## jonsocal (Jan 30, 2004)

*Please post pictures of the Fit Sport...*

My friend at workI dig the car has a Fit Sport with the high end wheel/tire combo. I dig the car but am not sure that it can support a hitch rack for 3 bikes! I figure the bikes would not only wobble all over the place, but they would also scrape every driveway I drove out of. If It came with AWD and could load 3 bikes and 5 people, then it would be a winner. I am afraid the little motor would puke if I put a cargo rack on the roof with camping gear and all of the rest of the stuff I put into my BMW wagon. The wagon is getting long in the tooth and is looking to retire soon. It is great with the power and room, but the gas mileage is nothing to be happy about. It is too low for a trunk mounted rack or else I would just fix the Hell out of it and drive it until it died.... I just now did the math and purchasing a new car would not save me any real money. In fact it may cost me more money due to the higher insurance and car payments. The money saved on the gas would only be a fraction of what I would pay for a new car and insurance..... bummer.. I would like a ner and more reliable car. The Fit seems to be pretty cool....


----------



## DrAnGuS22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, Korean cars are garbage. Don't waste your time. Get a 4th gen civic hatchback. It works great for hauling cars, and is ultra reliable and gas efficient. You can even get a wagon version with 4wd for gettin to those out of the way trails.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Finally heres a pic of my old enduro in the car. I have a tow hitch for two on the back as well.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's my preffered method, THULE


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Catnash, that's the set up I'm going with. Do you have any problems with ground clearance on the rack? On dirt roads and steep driveways, it looks like it might be an issue. I'm hoping to find a trailer hitch extension that will raise the rack about 6 inches higher than the receiver.

What size Enduro is that? Can you fit 2 bikes side by side like that, or just 1? I'm hoping to get away with throwing two bikes in the back for day trips in the summer, when mud isn't an issue. 

Is there a reason you load the bike with the forks forward, instead of loading it with the fork mount at the tailgate? Is this a space issue, or just your preference?

Thanks for the info, and post more pics if you have them. It's still rare to see a Fit locally on the road. A profile shot with the rack loaded would be awesome.

Thanks again!!


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

HI

Just been out in the dark and the lowest point without the bike on the back is 16" I think it would have to be a steep steep drive to catch the ground, Tha's a Enduro SL on the back and two bikes are easy to fit you put one opposite the other.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*High 20's around town, low 30's on the highway*



Sasquatch said:


> I wonder about Jisch's milage figure. I have read that a few folks complain about low milage, but most average in the low 30's.


I thought I answered this, but I don't see anything from me, I must have answered it in my mind... Where is my mind....

Anyway - I get high 20's around town and low 30's on the highway. Keep in mind I live in NE US, so its hilly and I don't drive conservatively. On the highway I'm usually going 75 or so - along with everyone else around here!

I am a bit disappointed with the gas mileage, for such a small car I feel like it should do better - the stated 38mpg would be nice. A buddy of mine has a VW Golf Diesel and gets in the 40's. Of course diesel is a lot more expensive than regular gas, so its hard to compare the two directly.

John


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

The wait is over.:drumroll: 

I picked up my Fit today.  

It's pretty nice. I bought it at a dealership 120 miles away, so got a good long highway trip to get the feel for the car. It has so much more pep than I expected. I was worried it would be slow, but it zipped along at 75-80 no problem, and climbed steep hills well.:thumbsup: 

Tomorrow, I'll be looking into installing a hitch on the car, and then will install a Thule T2 2 bike hitch rack on it. I'm going to tint the windows ASAP.

In 2 weeks, I'll be driving it 1000 miles to Moab, for a week of camping and biking.It'll be a great test of the car's capabilities. I'll be sure to turn in a review when I return. Once I put a few bikes inside the car, I'll post pics of that also.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

1000 miles? Wow I dont even do that in 2 months.
I was in the back of mine changing yesterday, plenty of room even with two dogs.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Blaster1200 said:


> Oh, and get the Sport with the automatic transmission. Those paddle shifters are fun!


yeah, if you're a girl that can't nail a heel-toe downshift...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not trying to bash your choice as I actually quite like the Fit, but I've always wondered why people saddle already 'underpowered' cars with automatic transmissions. Ooh, paddle shifters. Too bad its still an automatic. These paddle shifters on autos are nothing like the real deal on BMWs, Ferraris, etc. I've driven manuals for the last decade and don't see myself ever going back to an auto, paddles or not. Paddles will never provide the level of driver interaction that a good manual provides.

end rant...sorry for hijacking.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

But anyway, I really like the Fit. If money doesn't work out as planned and I can't get a WRX next fall, the Fit is my fallback plan.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Sasquatch said:


> The wait is over.:drumroll:
> 
> In 2 weeks, I'll be driving it 1000 miles to Moab, for a week of camping and biking.It'll be a great test of the car's capabilities. I'll be sure to turn in a review when I return. Once I put a few bikes inside the car, I'll post pics of that also.


I'd really like to hear how the car does on gas for long highway stretches. I was about to buy one, till I started reading stories about how they don't get anywhere near their EPA estimates.

[I paid $42 to fill up the outback this morning, I desperately need to get more than 25mpg on my next car, even if it means digging out of the snow a couple times a year.]


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

ryguy79 said:


> I'm not trying to bash your choice as I actually quite like the Fit, but I've always wondered why people saddle already 'underpowered' cars with automatic transmissions. Ooh, paddle shifters. Too bad its still an automatic. These paddle shifters on autos are nothing like the real deal on BMWs, Ferraris, etc. I've driven manuals for the last decade and don't see myself ever going back to an auto, paddles or not. Paddles will never provide the level of driver interaction that a good manual provides.
> 
> end rant...sorry for hijacking.


I agree about the paddle shifters. They are a gimmick.

Regarding driving an automatic, I won't go back to a stick again. Performance is nice, but convenience is better. With radios, cell phones, cold beers etc, I don't want to give up my "free" hand to push a stick around.

But, I do understand why some folks will never give up a stick. they are fun to drive, it's just that they require more focus and effort than an auto.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sasquatch said:


> I agree about the paddle shifters. They are a gimmick.
> 
> Regarding driving an automatic, I won't go back to a stick again. Performance is nice, but convenience is better. With radios, cell phones, cold beers etc, I don't want to give up my "free" hand to push a stick around.
> 
> But, I do understand why some folks will never give up a stick. they are fun to drive, it's just that they require more focus and effort than an auto.


There are people drive cars for transportation and people that drive just for the enjoyment of driving. Cars, like bikes, are more than just transportation to me. I get as much enjoyment banging through the gears on a nice twisty mountain road as I do riding. I know its an inconvenience at times, but can I still talk on my cellphone while driving. I have no issues operating my car stereo. I keep eating in my car to a minimum except on road trips, which is highway driving with minimal shifting anyway.


----------



## daisy (Jun 23, 2006)

*bike in Fit*

I saw a Fit with a Rocky Mtn ETSX in the back with both wheels on - the seats were both down. The back of the Fit is only 5 inches shorter than my Toyota Corolla Wagon. I forgot to measure the width, but I'm sure it is also narrower. I've had 2 bikes lying down in my Corolla. I think I took both front wheels off. I bet they would also fit in the Fit. My Fit should be arriving July/Aug!


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 23, 2005)

*congrats Sasquash*



Sasquatch said:


> The wait is over.:drumroll:
> 
> I picked up my Fit today.
> 
> ...


 The Fit is a car I have been concidering, I'm north in western WA east of Everett. I test drove a base model auto model 2-3 weeks ago and was not impressed- I still need to try a 5speed model, I just wouldn't want to pay over retail like there going out here, not many in stock anywhere and selling for 2-3K over retail- and almost impossible to find a stick shift. I also drove a 5sp civic lx coupe and it was peppier and nicer driving. 
My Mom has a 01 ex coupe with auto and she gets 29-35mpg.
My current car is a 88 prelude SI with a Auto-agggg!! dual overhead cam and a stupid auto, no interior room almost 220,000 miles smells like a little burning oil once it warms up, but I have a great honda mechanic so I'll stay with honda. I still get 26-27mpg in the prelude even with the rack on top, some times only 24-25 if I put my foot in it a little too much. My next in line choice for a honda is a 02-05 civic SI hatch back with lower miles.
I've ridden with Red Haze and some of the others at harm con or barbie camp before, maybe you have made it to one before also? Was lots of fun for sure.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's some pics of my car.

I got a hitch mount installed, and had a guy do some "custom" modifications to strengthen the hitch. I din't have time to buy a new hitch rack, so I'm borrowing a friend's rack for my road trip. I'll by the Thule T2 when I return.

So far, I'm very pleased with the car. It's fun to drive, and it fits plenty of stuff. I've been to the nursery twice, and have fit large shrubs and small trees inside the car. My dog loves it with the seats folded down in back. Bikes fit inside, but it's tight, so the hitch rack will be a permanent fixture.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

single1x1 said:


> I've ridden with Red Haze and some of the others at harm con or barbie camp before, maybe you have made it to one before also? Was lots of fun for sure.


I went to HarmCon this year for my first time. I've been to the last 10 or 11 Barbie Camp's so I'm sure we've met.  
Have patience if you're looking for a Fit. You will probably have to pre-order one. It only takes about 6 weeks, and you should be able to get a manual tranny.:thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I just went out car shopping, and the Fit had the best combo of price and features of the bunch (same class, so I looked at the Yaris and Versa, also). I got REALLY lucky in that my local Honda dealer had a 5spd manual sport on the lot that had apparently not even been there 24hrs yet. The manual for this one is definitely the way to go. I hear the auto sucks gas (relatively speaking). I put the cruise to a test today and liked it much. Mine is black, however, which I think looks good on this car.

Interesting, Sasquatch, that you've put a hitch receiver on the car. How much did it cost you for the receiver and the custom 'reinforcing'? I was thinking of a roof rack, but to carry 2 bikes, it'll cost me a quite a bit, anyway. If adding the hitch receiver isn't too bad, I might as well just get the rack, too (I'd be getting a T2, also).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I used the Fit today to get myself to a local park for a trail maintenance day/ride and I took a picture of everything loaded into the back of the car. I had to use straps (attaching to the tie-down loops in the cargo area) to secure the bike upright since my fork mount blocks hadn't arrived yet (they came this afternoon while I was on the trail). I did not have to lower the seat at all, but I did have to tilt the bike sideways to get it in, since the ceiling of the car is higher than the hatch opening. The rear wheel had to go just between the front seats. It did not interfere with driving the car, and its presence really wasn't even noticed. My wife's bike should also fit back there no problem.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice job Natehawk.:thumbsup: 

My hitch rack was $150 installed. I found a 4x4 specialist welder that sells and installs hitches, and asked him what he could do to make sure my car could handle a 40lb rack with 60-70 lbs of bikes along rough dirt roads, and at highway speeds. The installer attached a few extra bolts through the frame, and anchored them underneath the spare tire. He did a nice job, and it looks simple. The hitches are available online from a few manufacturers, but make sure you get the ones with 200 lb tongue weight, not 150lb like some. I will be having my guy weld a 4-6 inch riser onto the Thule rack so that it doesn't scrape the ground when backing out of my weird driveway. 

My other plan is to install 2 fork mounts on a 40" x 12" strip of plywood. I can put it in the car, or remove it when not in use. I bought a generic 1/2" thick rubber mat, 5 ft by 4 ft, and it protects the entire back with the seats down. 

I just got back from my trip to Utah with 2 bikes, and 2 guys, plus alot of gear. I haven't calculated the gas mileage, and i still need to download some pictures of the car at camp and at the trailhead. I had to drive a few rough dirt roads and I was happy with the clearance. The front end would scrape on the driveway aprons at businesses in Moab, but it never scraped when crossing washes or rocky sections of road. It also handled some sandy roads well. 


Stay tuned for pics!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for updating about hitch costs. I have a funny driveway entrance and I have to approach from an angle to avoid scraping the front apron. I did it once and I'll avoid it from now on. I'm glad to hear that there's enough clearance to handle rough dirt roads. I've done surprising things to cars in the past (I got a 91 Dodge Spirit up on 2 opposing wheels while crossing a wash in Utah), so that's nice to be able to do a little more with the Fit.

I'll probably get a good, generic rubber mat that I can affix some velcro to and attach to the backs of the rear seats. Let it overlap under the cargo tray a little for extra coverage and I should be in good shape, and won't need the sheet anymore.


----------



## rakkenes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there, 
I live in Thailand, and I have a Honda Jazz cool (vti), I can fit two mountain bikes and 3 people, after taking off the front wheels, and taking the seats to the lowest position. I think it is not very easy to fit 3 bikes and 3 people, but for two bikes and two people it is very comfortable. 

As for the jazz performance, I have automatic (can only get them with automatic here in Thailand as far as I know), when put in sport mode, it is quite fun to drive. (especially when alone in the car). 

The jazz here is actually locally made in Thailand, so I am not sure if it is any different from the UK/US/JP models. 

If anyone can recommend a good in-car bike rack for the jazz, that would be nice. 

S


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


> I just got back from my trip to Utah with 2 bikes, and 2 guys, plus alot of gear. I haven't calculated the gas mileage, and i still need to download some pictures of the car at camp and at the trailhead. I had to drive a few rough dirt roads and I was happy with the clearance. The front end would scrape on the driveway aprons at businesses in Moab, but it never scraped when crossing washes or rocky sections of road. It also handled some sandy roads well.
> 
> Stay tuned for pics!


Sas - You ever gonna post the mileage and pix? I'm seriously looking at replacing my Element with a Fit, but if I'm not going to see significant mpg gains, I won't bother. I get 22 - 23 mpg with the Element in mixed driving, but it drops way below 20 on long highway roadtrips due to the gearing and total lack of aerodynamics. (It's also not the most comfy or quiet vehicle, but it will haul the sh!t out of some bikes and gear.)


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*they are awesome*

I dont own a Honda Fit but ive driven them a couple times, and they are the best of both worlds.

Fun to drive, handle well, fits tons of stuff, and gets 38 mpg, and looks great for a b segment car! It is priced a little higher, but comes with everything you need, unlike the scions.

The xB old, and new one gets terrible mpg, cant fit a lot, and you have to pay for side airbags! Now, they have bigger engines and are overall to big for what they used to be IMO.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*btw*

btw; my buddy gets on the fwy a avg of 36 with his Fit.

But the model will be replaced soon guys, 2009. And will have a diesel model! woot!!


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Sasquatch said:


> Wow, I guess yall get better quality gas than us. 46 mpg is more than the US Fit can get. I'm jealous!!
> 
> Looking froward to seeing the pics. Thanks


No it's not the quality of the gas in the UK that makes the mpg higher then US models.....it's that the imperial gallon has ~4.5 liters verses the US gallon having ~3.8 liters. So it's really not comparing apples to apples.

Last week I got a chance to ride in a co-workers FIT......I must say it FIT my 6'3" frame nicely. The FIT is on my radar when I'm allowed to get a new car. For some reason they're still hard to find a dealer that is willing to deal.....most quotes I have received they are above MSRP. I will most likely wait until 2009 models hit the US......


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Earthpig said:


> Sas - You ever gonna post the mileage and pix? I'm seriously looking at replacing my Element with a Fit, but if I'm not going to see significant mpg gains, I won't bother. I get 22 - 23 mpg with the Element in mixed driving, but it drops way below 20 on long highway road trips due to the gearing and total lack of aerodynamics. (It's also not the most comfy or quiet vehicle, but it will haul the sh!t out of some bikes and gear.)


Well, I finally did a mpg calculation, and I am disappointed with the results. I only got 30 mpg over the 1st 5000 miles. I was hoping for better mileage, but I am still doing alot better than when I drive my truck, which I have found very little need for lately. In fact, I'll be selling the truck, since the Fit covers the bulk of my driving needs. It is able to hold alot of gear. Last week, I fit an 8 foot ladder inside. I can put my bike inside with the front wheel off, but now that I have a Thule T2 hitch rack, I don't need to use the interior for the bike. I am definitely happy with my purchase, and enjoy driving the Fit around, and really don't miss being in a big tall truck.

Here are a few pics of the Fit in action.

New









Fit in Zion NP









Fit on Gooseberry Mesa









New Thule bike rack









close up of custom 6" lift


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


> Well, I finally did a mpg calculation, and I am disappointed with the results. I only got 30 mpg over the 1st 5000 miles. I was hoping for better mileage, but I am still doing alot better than when I drive my truck, which I have found very little need for lately. In fact, I'll be selling the truck, since the Fit covers the bulk of my driving needs. It is able to hold alot of gear. Last week, I fit an 8 foot ladder inside. I can put my bike inside with the front wheel off, but now that I have a Thule T2 hitch rack, I don't need to use the interior for the bike. I am definitely happy with my purchase, and enjoy driving the Fit around, and really don't miss being in a big tall truck.


Sas - Thanks for the full report. 30 mpg? Yeah, not worth the serious drop in size from the Element to the Fit for a 4-6 mpg gain. (My last tank on my Element netted 25 mpg and that's with oversized tires!) That, and the Honda dealer here in Boise is only ordering black and silver Fits and only the rare one with a manual tranny. I'll wait and see if Honda will be putting the diesel in the Element for '09 before I get rid of mine.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Funny hearing guys say being allowed to do something like being a little kid, saps must have married the wrong chicks...................


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

have any of you guys experienced difficulty with mounting these racks on compact cars? i have a 99civic that i recently fitted with a 200lb tongue weight hitch. i can obviously fit a 1.25" thule t2 onto the car now. however, i was told that the weight of the bikes and the rack combined would exceed the capability of the car to support the weight. is there a way to reinforce this area? all you guys with the FITs, did you encounter this situation? help please


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Sasquatch - How many miles total are on the car? Most cars will increase in mpg over the first few months of use. If the car is brand new, you can probably expect it to do a bit better the next time you make a long road trip.


----------



## cattv (Sep 19, 2007)

bought a vivid pearl blue auto fit sport about a month ago and i LOVE it! still figuring out how i'm doing fuel efficiency-wise but as far as space-wise...

i have fit 2 xc bikes + 2 people. could fit --3 bikes + 2 people-- or --2 bikes + 3 people--, but the latter two combos would be a squeeze in "Long" mode (back seats pushed down flat). bike seats will need to be lowered, front wheels removed, bikes may need to be tilted to get them through the hatchback door, as stated in earlier posts. the fit also has tons of handles/hooks for securing your bike with bungie cords/rope.

*FYI shorty girls -->* make sure you test drive and see if you can see over the dashboard. there's no way to adjust the driver seat height/elevation, so if you have a short torso or are short overall, the fit might not "fit" you. i'm 5'2" with a long torso and "stubby little hooves", as chief wiggum would say, and i can drive it comfortably, no hugging the steering wheel peering over the dash.

superb sound system with the fit, also has cd player, aux ipod hookup (you'll need one of these:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ALY22Q/103-3296396-0919054). this baby gets LOUD!

fairly sensitive gas pedal, you'll go from 0-60 really quickly. tight turning radius, fits into the tiniest parking spaces. sensitive brakes, but it'll take some practice to get smooth complete stops. front and passenger seats can fold flat and line up with the rear seats for roadside naps. no acceleration probs with hills/mtns, road noise is negligible. finding the car you want with the right options package, color, and auto/manual transmission will be the difficult part.

some cons:
-thick slanted support beam on left side of the windshield makes a weird blind spot - careful on left turns! otherwise, sightlines are clear.
-low ground clearance (5.9")
-smaller wheels make for a bumpier ride on the highways & unpaved roads
-Fit-specific floor mats cost EXTRA
-very difficult to secure this car (if you can find one!) under MSRP

i also test drove the toyota matrix (ugly, but spacious) & scion xD (peppy, but rear window was too small):

https://news.windingroad.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/02-2008-scion-xd.gif

the fit is just cuter, cooler, more reliable (hopefully!). if you live in socal, i recommend miller auto in culver city. they had SEVEN fits when i visited. though the one i wanted they had to go fetch for me from a diff dealership. the santa monica honda dealer had ZERO.

a big *THANK YOU *to previous posters for advice/info/photos about hitch racks for the fit. :thumbsup:

-cathy


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

I know it's already been discussed a bit, but I happened to drive by a Honda dealership, and I had my bike in my car, so I thought I'd see if I could squeeze it in the Fit in "tall" mode.

With the front wheel off, the bike was about 6 inches too long. I tried angling it the few degrees possible, turning the handlebars, nada. 

With the seats folded down it would fit in the back obviously, but I can already do that in my current car. 

Bah. I was this close *holds up two fingers* to buying one, too.


----------



## Syndrome (Sep 2, 2007)

The Honda Fit looks nice, but I've got a Toyota Matrix and from the sounds of it.. its alot better than the Fit. I drive it non-conservatively with 4 guys in it, and get 35 mpg highway, and if my dad was driving it, then he'd get over 40. I also think that it looks better too. I'm not saying that the Honda fit is a nice car.. I mean, its a Honda, its gonna be nice. But if your considering one of these, then you might want to consider the Matrix too.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*my buddies car!*


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm. That looks cool.
How far forward do you have to have your front seats to get that to fit?

Apparently Thule makes roof racks that can fit on the Fit. I might get one after all. Probably'll be after I get back from my next deployment though.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a fork mount system in the back of my fit, like carbnjunkie and it can fit my trance, exactly like natehawk mentions. The back tire is about 4-5" in between the front seats. I haven't tried to put 2 mountain bikes in the back, as I have a roofrack (although its not currently installed) if I need to carry more. I can fit my bmx bike in easily, I think I have put it in the back seat area with the seat bottoms up, if I recall. My road bike fits in easily as well, all I have to do is put a blanket over the brake levers to keep them from hitting the rear window.

The fit is the ultimate DD. Oh yea, my mpg over 10k miles is averaging around 33mpg, with a high of 40 and a low of 29.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

Blaster1200 said:


> A Kia? I'd buy a 10 year old Honda before buying a Kia. That warranty doesn't do much to make you feel better when your car is broken down in the middle of nowhere. Ever notice the resale value of Kias? There's a reason it's so low.





Sasquatch said:


> I do like the way the Kia wagon looks, but don't trust the brand. .


Hate to tell you but you are basing this on 10 year old ideas. Kia, and their parent company, Hyundai, have so cleaned up their act. Just like GM has, they have closed the reliability and design gap on Toyota and Honda.

I do love the current Fit though. It looks like the new Fit is going to be even better. Just wish it would arrive sooner than this fall.


----------



## cnulud (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi,

I've been using my Fit/Jazz with Thule Bike Roof Rack for several months now and I love it, it is easy to load/unload due to low height, good engine response and most I like is very good gas mileage. My bike buddy is also using Jazz with the same setup. And before i bought my roof rack, my whole bike, without removing front tire can fit at the back easily with the back seat flatten. You can't do this in any car of this size.  Check out our pic:










Regards,
Charles


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

The redesign for 2009 looks pretty great.










https://automobiles.honda.com/2009-fit/?ef_id=1097:3:s_0360862acb1994714eaa6454127785e3_1117912542[email protected]:20080327144609

However, I hear that Honda is bringing the Stream to the US next year which is basically a Civic Wagon, so I would be pretty torn between the two.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

ryguy79 said:


> yeah, if you're a girl that can't nail a heel-toe downshift...


Or a man with adult sized feet too large to nail a heel-toe downshift....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dang...*

The Stream is pretty nice. Kind of reminds me of the Toyota Matrix. I like the size of the Matrix, but it just seems so plastic-y and I dunno.... street racer wannabe gawdy in parts.

I like the idea of the Fit, but I wish it justified its small size with better mileage. Heck, 34 MPG? I get 32-33 in my 4cyl GTi and I'm sure it's way roomier up front. Then again, I have not sat in a Fit yet. It just cooks pretty... cozy. VWs tend to be nice and wide up in the front seats. I tend to like my arms nearly straight to the steering wheel... old skool SSB race position. I find most Japanese cars run out of seat track before I get this position. European cars tend to have leg room for days.

I wonder if that 34 MPG has to do wtih the new EPA estimates? Personally, I find them kind of unfair. I have been able to get the old EPA estimates pretty easily in most cars.

I'm just thinking of something that has room to haul some stuff, has room for a baby seat and gear in back, but still gets good mileage. Performacne? Eh, as long as it doesn't totally suck off the line, and can hold itself in a turn I'm happy.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> The Stream is pretty nice. Kind of reminds me of the Toyota Matrix. I like the size of the Matrix, but it just seems so plastic-y and I dunno.... street racer wannabe gawdy in parts.
> 
> I like the idea of the Fit, but I wish it justified its small size with better mileage. Heck, 34 MPG? I get 32-33 in my 4cyl GTi and I'm sure it's way roomier up front. Then again, I have not sat in a Fit yet. It just cooks pretty... cozy. VWs tend to be nice and wide up in the front seats. I tend to like my arms nearly straight to the steering wheel... old skool SSB race position. I find most Japanese cars run out of seat track before I get this position. European cars tend to have leg room for days.
> 
> ...


I've been doing a lot of research on "what car to get" (I'm getting ready to start, yet another thread), and I'm pretty sure that you it the nail on the head with your EPA comment. Google Honda Fit Forums, then look for threads on MPG. I see that people are regularly getting 38-41 with the manual trans, conservative hwy driving.


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

I had assumed that the people only getting mid 30's were using the Automatic. The thing with the new EPA estimates is that they now factor in speeds great than 70mph (most cars his a sweet spot around 55-65) and more A/C use. Personally I rarely use the A/C on my Civic because you can really feel the drain in power. Its not like the cars are any different, so if you drove like a sensible person I bet you could easily get 40 in a Fit (Manual trans) which is significantly better than the 34 EPA estimate. Heck my civic is only supposed to get 30 and I can get 35 or 36mpg if I keep it @ 60Mph, thats with 170000 miles on it.

What I'm really interested in is what kinda of mileage the Stream will get and if it will come in a Manual.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

G-VegasMTBiker said:


> I had assumed that the people only getting mid 30's were using the Automatic. The thing with the new EPA estimates is that they now factor in speeds great than 70mph (most cars his a sweet spot around 55-65) and more A/C use. Personally I rarely use the A/C on my Civic because you can really feel the drain in power. Its not like the cars are any different, so if you drove like a sensible person I bet you could easily get 40 in a Fit (Manual trans) which is significantly better than the 34 EPA estimate. Heck my civic is only supposed to get 30 and I can get 35 or 36mpg if I keep it @ 60Mph, thats with 170000 miles on it.
> 
> What I'm really interested in is what kinda of mileage the Stream will get and if it will come in a Manual.


I AVERAGE in the mid-30's in my manual tranny Fit in the summertime. I'm in the 32ish range with colder temps. With an empty roof rack, I get 38 hwy, and with stuff on top, I get 35-37 depending on what's up there and the wind speed/direction. I don't drive especially conservatively around town. I usually shift around 3500rpm, but sometimes let it go to 4krpm. On the highway, I just set the cruise at the posted speed limit up to maybe 2-3mph over.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*THat's not bad at all.*



bmateo said:


> I've been doing a lot of research on "what car to get" (I'm getting ready to start, yet another thread), and I'm pretty sure that you it the nail on the head with your EPA comment. Google Honda Fit Forums, then look for threads on MPG. I see that people are regularly getting 38-41 with the manual trans, conservative hwy driving.


I had a spare after work next to a Honda dealership. I ducked over and checked it out.

Not bad at all!

It feels pretty narrow, but it has plenty of leg room up front, and with the front seat all the way back in the tracks, the rear seat wasn't bad at all.

I noticed the fuel mielage sitcker, and said that the range to expect was from like 30-38 MPG in small text. Dunno what that means exactly, but it jives with what you read on the Honda boards.

I didn't have time to take it for a drive, but maybe I'll check into that later.

I wish it wasn't so ricer street racer looking, but I can live with that.

I'm a long way off of actually being able to buy anything, but I'm getting ideas. Reality is, the GTi is fine for now, but for a '96 and 207k miles, it's getting a bit long in the tooth. I've been married to VWs for so long that I'm thinking I oughta shop around to see what other mfgs are doing.


----------



## CptanPanic (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I have had my fit for 4000 miles, and am averaging 40mpg. Love my Fit.
CP


----------



## CSMsi311 (Mar 20, 2005)

I got my fit sport MT about 3 weeks ago. I have driven a little over 600 miles I have averaged 38 mpg after two fill ups. I still need to order a hitch so I can use my Thule T2. I'm not too worried about scraping with the T2 due to the short rear overhang.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

how does the Fit perform on the Hwy with bike & passengers? 

Does the Fit speed slow down significantly?


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine does fine but I haven't tried it with the roof rack and two bikes on top. Regular full load inside is fine, no problems at all, plenty of power. The thing I don't like is that it revs quite a bit at highway speed (75 mph) in fifth gear, it is around 3600rpm. I guess Honda engineers like it that way because my 03 CRV manual was almost the same. What's good about it is you don't have to constantly shift down to accelerate but if they were tweaking it to a lower rpm we would get better fuel consumption and less noise. Overall a small negative for many many positives in this small car.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

BanzaiRider said:


> Mine does fine but I haven't tried it with the roof rack and two bikes on top. Regular full load inside is fine, no problems at all, plenty of power. The thing I don't like is that it revs quite a bit at highway speed (75 mph) in fifth gear, it is around 3600rpm. I guess Honda engineers like it that way because my 03 CRV manual was almost the same. What's good about it is you don't have to constantly shift down to accelerate but if they were tweaking it to a lower rpm we would get better fuel consumption and less noise. Overall a small negative for many many positives in this small car.


3600 rpm, overall, is a huge negative. Ask any mechanical engineer about parasitic drag on an engine at that RPM, as well as piston thrust and side loading due to the rotation of the crank and mass of the cylinder.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> 3600 rpm, overall, is a huge negative. Ask any mechanical engineer about parasitic drag on an engine at that RPM, as well as piston thrust and side loading due to the rotation of the crank and mass of the cylinder.


.. then you look at the bigger picture and realize theres been tons of engines that cruise at that rpm or higher over the years that last 200K or longer. completely irrelevent, only downside is it wastes gas.


----------



## seis.seis (Mar 12, 2006)

tomsmoto said:


> .. then you look at the bigger picture and realize theres been tons of engines that cruise at that rpm or higher over the years that last 200K or longer. completely irrelevent, only downside is it wastes gas.


I agree, that is non relevant. Especially on Honda engines with their impecable engine reputation.:thumbsup:


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes Randyboy, I didn't bring that point to highlight a reliability or longevity problem, this has nothing to do with it, Honda and most other small Japanese engines are the same and everybody knows the reliability score cards on Honda and Toyota! 

My point is, overall, even if they already have great fuel consumption, it could be even greater if they tweaked the transmission a bit lower.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have two thoughts on the higher RPMs for highway driving.

My first thought is that it would be nice to have a 6th gear to knock the RPMs down and save gas on flat or downhill driving. Maybe even a CVT.

My second thought is that with the small economy engine, it really helps you milk every horse out of the car for passing situations. The car still feels zippy at highway speeds (this is for my MT, of course). Even with stuff on the roof, passengers, and cargo, the car can still handle passing at highway speeds.

Partly because of the high RPMs at highway speed, I've chosen to drive a little slower (typically about 67mph) to keep the noise down and improve fuel economy.


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

My civic gets up at about that RPM range @ 75 too. I'm not sure what the reading is exactly because I don't drive that speed often. I'm not sure if the Fit's engine has it, but Honda's variable valve timing could be playing a factor; at that speed the car's computer might think its in race mode and keep the revs up for more power. Just a thought tho, I'm really just shooting in the dark.


----------



## wesd (Apr 18, 2006)

Holy crap that's fast, my truck is turning about 2000 RPM at 75. 

I think small wagons are the wave of the future. I was 10 years early as I had a Cavalier wagon. Helluva good car and got 36 MPG. Would love to buy another wagon.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm very interested in getting a 2009 when they become available. I tried an 08 last week and loved it. I just thought I'd post this picture, from the Honda Japan website:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I just picked up an 08 fit base model in vivid blue pearl on thursday. Here she is, I've already got some Yakima King Cobra racks on the way for it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*nice!*

I think this is going to be the thing that replaces my GTi when it dies. Maybe by the time the GTi dies, there will be a few of these around with 60k miles or so selling for $6k so I can actually afford to pay cash for one. 

Unfortunately, I need to buy a family size wagon, like a Passat for the next car. I was hoping to get something that got 40 MPG, but I don't think that's reasonable for my size requirements. On the plus side, the family size car probably won't need to be driven too many miles.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah the salesman was saying "Oh this is a honda 6-7 yrs from now when you get rid of this it will still be worth 7 or 8 grand."

To which I replied Keep dreaming buddy, do you know how many of these honda is selling right now? Since theres so many sold now there will be tons available used in 6 or 7 yrs, that alone will drive the price down a bit.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Have had my 08 Fit Sport for 3 weeks now - already have 2700 miles!! 1100 was from a planned vacation though...

Mine is manual tranny and haven't gotten lower than 33 in mixed around town, hwy, a/c on high driving. Road trip netted me ~38mpg and 350 miles for a tank at 70-73mph avg. 

I'm very pleased with the mpg and the versatility...


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

mhopton said:


> Have had my 08 Fit Sport for 3 weeks now - already have 2700 miles!! 1100 was from a planned vacation though...
> 
> Mine is manual tranny and haven't gotten lower than 33 in mixed around town, hwy, a/c on high driving. Road trip netted me ~38mpg and 350 miles for a tank at 70-73mph avg.
> 
> I'm very pleased with the mpg and the versatility...


same here, 33 around town, 32 highway with 2 bikes on the roof, and I havent taken long enough of a road trip to see what it gets with racks and no bikes on the highway.


----------



## Honda Fit (May 4, 2008)

Wow, there are a lot of Honda Fit owners here. Any of you guys on Fitfreak.net? If not, hurry up and join the forum. My sn on there is SUPER MARIO.

As far as MPG, I'm only getting around 30 with an AT. I think it has a lot to do with all of the hills that I have to drive up here in San Diego. If I clear 33mpg I'd be happy.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

now that my engine is broken in I've been seeing about 35.5mpg on a tank with 25% highway 75% around town.


----------



## Babassboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Eric Hoefer said:


> yeah the salesman was saying "Oh this is a honda 6-7 yrs from now when you get rid of this it will still be worth 7 or 8 grand."
> 
> To which I replied Keep dreaming buddy, do you know how many of these honda is selling right now? Since theres so many sold now there will be tons available used in 6 or 7 yrs, that alone will drive the price down a bit.


That sales man is not lying. My wife an I just sold a '98 Honda Civic Ex with 208000 miles, hail damage, broken air conditioner, and a mild wreck in its history for $4000.00. And there are a ton of civics like that model. If it is in good condition with normal miles, that should be pretty close to accurate.


----------



## jh251 (Jul 9, 2008)

This thread got me curious about the Honda Fit. I'm not questioning the quality and great gas mileage, as it's a Honda, but I saw a few on the road the other day and damn they're tiny. I'm not looking for anything big, but this is small. I guess I'll have to check them out at the dealer.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I was pretty impressed*



jh251 said:


> This thread got me curious about the Honda Fit. I'm not questioning the quality and great gas mileage, as it's a Honda, but I saw a few on the road the other day and damn they're tiny. I'm not looking for anything big, but this is small. I guess I'll have to check them out at the dealer.


I thought the same thing. I knew it was small, but how small? ... so I went to the dealer to check it out. I mean, I have friends in Denmark who have two teenage kids, and they drive one of those Suzuki hatchbacks about the same size as the Fit, and they get by just fine.

I found its basically narrow, but tall and long compared to my VW Golf. I was impressed that I could adjust the front seat back far enough to be comfy (which seems to be a problem with Japanese cars for me, although I'm only 5'10"). With the driver's seat set for me, I could fit in the back seat comfortably. Dunno if I would wanna do a long road trip back there, but I could sit with my feet flat on the floor with my knees in front of me.

For such a tiny car, that is amazing.


----------



## madhatch (Sep 14, 2009)

i have an 08 manual sport i get about 42mpg regularly and have seen 56mpg with my worst tank @ 34npg during break in.
I am eyballing these mounting systems and ill be implementing one here really soon


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

I had an '07 Fit and recently traded it in for a '09 Fit. It is the best car I ever had. The new one has solved a lot of the issues I had with the old one such as: 
Intermittent rear wiper. 
seats go down easier. 
No rear headrest that has to be removed with putting the rear seats down. 
Plus it has the cool computer and I can fit a bike standing up in the back with the front wheel off.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

anyone have more pics with bikes inside of their fit? i'd like tosee!


----------



## CSMsi311 (Mar 20, 2005)

louisssss said:


> anyone have more pics with bikes inside of their fit? i'd like tosee!


I love my fit. This is how I use to transport before I got my hitch. I would wrap a tie down strap around both bikes down tube to secure them. Very stable


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

Sweet. I just put a deposit on a 2010 Fit. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

what kind of hitch racks are you guys using on your fits. I have always had a roofrack on mine, but over the past year, i'm guessing due to all the ethanol fuel additives they have been using lately, my mileage has barely been able to break 30mpg mixed, whereas for the first 1-2 years, I was getting 36mpg combined. I have been considering a hitchrack just to get the 2-3mpg back that a roofrack takes. I work in a shop that sells thule and yakima, but I have been impressed with what I have seen online of the kuats. My main concerns are putting a very heavy rack system that far on the back of such a small, light car, and 2 - ground clearance. 

Please post photos if you have any as I am quite curious about this now.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

I like the compact Fit.
Can't argue with those fuel economy numbers and the fact that you can fit bikes safe inside and not kill fuel economy. Why take cycling, a perfectly clean hobby and screw it, by burning a lot of gas hauling bikes around.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

743power said:


> what kind of hitch racks are you guys using on your fits. I have always had a roofrack on mine, but over the past year, i'm guessing due to all the ethanol fuel additives they have been using lately, my mileage has barely been able to break 30mpg mixed, whereas for the first 1-2 years, I was getting 36mpg combined. I have been considering a hitchrack just to get the 2-3mpg back that a roofrack takes. I work in a shop that sells thule and yakima, but I have been impressed with what I have seen online of the kuats. My main concerns are putting a very heavy rack system that far on the back of such a small, light car, and 2 - ground clearance.
> 
> Please post photos if you have any as I am quite curious about this now.


get a curt hitch, its the cheapest one u can get and it works with light gear such as 2 bikes up to 75 lbs or so. My bike rack (sportrack tray) raises the bikes off the ground away from the exhaust pipes so the bikes are pretty high and i dont worry about ground clearance, and theres no way you should worry about hanging stuff as light as bikes off a trailer hitch, its meant to tow 1000's of lbs.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

*2009 Honda Fit Sport*

I love my Fit! Thule 400XT w/ Rocky Mounts Pitchfork bike racks. Automatic transmission....Averaging 40mph highway, 32 mpg with the bikes on the roof. :thumbsup:


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

2010 base fit with medium Bianchi and one kids seat. Not too bad.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

09 Fit with my our bikes. Obviously, there's still plenty of room for gear. No need for a fork mount, as a couple bungee cords hold the bikes in place just fine - even when racing through the twisties.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



Blaster1200 said:


> 09 Fit with my our bikes. Obviously, there's still plenty of room for gear. No need for a fork mount, as a couple bungee cords hold the bikes in place just fine - even when racing through the twisties.


Nice setup!

Man, an AWD Fit would kill.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> Man, an AWD Fit would kill.


AWD/4WD is available on the Fit in other countries. :thumbsup: 
http://www.honda.co.jp/Fit/webcatalog/spec/


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Blaster1200 said:


> AWD/4WD is available on the Fit in other countries. :thumbsup:
> http://www.honda.co.jp/Fit/webcatalog/spec/


Hope it is better than the RT4WD on my CR-V.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd like me one of them fits for non winter/dry road use, but the math doesn't pencil out knowing I wouldn't give up my 4x4s - a must have in Utah IMO, so...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Unlike everyone else, messy :










1UpUSA Rack:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sounds like a retrofit project to me!*



Blaster1200 said:


> AWD/4WD is available on the Fit in other countries. :thumbsup:
> http://www.honda.co.jp/Fit/webcatalog/spec/


There was a Jetta Syncro cruising around. Somebody took some Golf Syncro parts from Europe and retrofitted their Jetta. Man, gotta find that. It was pretty much a bolt-up conversion.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

Just racked my 09 Fit Sport with the new Thule Traverse towers. I like it a lot, but am hoping I don't take a huge hit in MPG.


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

three bikes, three riders and all gear for weekend riding packed in Honda Jazz... Tetris skills come handy


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ i dropped my snack when i read that, 3 bikes + 3 riders???? wow


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

louisssss said:


> ^^ i dropped my snack when i read that, 3 bikes + 3 riders???? wow


No kidding. Just goes to show you video games can educate. A real world example of Tetris at work. :thumbsup:


----------



## k3l (Apr 30, 2009)

Honda Fit is definitely a car that would fit your purpose.. My friend got a Jazz and making it a bikers' car.. folding down both the seats with front wheel removed you would definitely be able to put 2 bikes in there standing up on the fork.. perhaps you would need to remove the seatpole if you are a big guy.. with tons of space in the centre to put your riding gears..

my friend recently added a thule roof rack for 2 bikes and now can bring 3 bikes and 3 riders including the driver comfortably to trails.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's my sister's '09 Fit with a couple of bikes in it. We had the 2 bike plus a third person in the back seat.

The bikes are a medium Mojo SL and a SC Chameleon.


----------



## Jen&Tash (Mar 21, 2021)

Jisch said:


> *Yes*
> Hi John,
> I appreciate your post is years ago now - however I am looking for a car that would fit my bike (170cm) and my daughter's (115cm) and us.
> Would the Honda Jazz/ Fit fit two bikes with only half the back seat down? I need to keep her in the back seat as she has a car seat.
> ...


----------



## Jen&Tash (Mar 21, 2021)

BloorwestSiR said:


> Here's my sister's '09 Fit with a couple of bikes in it. We had the 2 bike plus a third person in the back seat.
> 
> The bikes are a medium Mojo SL and a SC Chameleon.


Thanks for this pic! 
think that just answered the question I posted to John. 
Much appreciated. 
Jenni


----------

